# Lessons For Free



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

People often ask "Where can I find online lessons, YouTube lessons, etc. here on this forum. The problem as I see it, is there is no structure and although there are some good instructional video lessons out there, they are all over the place on not in a good order as to starting out at the easiest and going up in difficulty and complexity. I would like to try doing something like that in this thread that might be helpful to others. 

If you have any suggestions please post it and we'll see if we can get this off the ground. Regards, Flip.

OK, let's start at the beginning with the parts of a guitar.

#1


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

I have had a guitar now for a few years and really I can't play anything (not very disciplined) I use to watch youtube videos all the time but like you said there is really no structure. I will say that the justin guitar site has a real good beginner course.

I applaud ur efforts flip, look forward to seeing what people come up with.:rockon:


----------



## weener (Apr 9, 2009)

*online lessons*

A good site for free lessons is vanderbilly.com.Check it out.:rockon:


----------



## NeilH (Aug 25, 2009)

I have found the same thing you have in that lessons are all over the place, do not have structure etc. Starting from scratch as I am, I'd say that the beginner course at JustinGuitar is really good and offers a structured way to learn. If I had to point a beginner to one place, that would be it.

Here's what my daughter and I have been using:

Justin's beginner course - http://www.justinguitar.com/en/BC-000-BeginnersCourse.php 

Scales, theory, excercises and various bits from- 
http://www.myguitarsolo.com/index.html 
http://www.markweinguitarlessons.com/ 
http://lessons.mikedodge.com/


For learning songs, or parts of songs, riffs etc, I've been using 
http://threechordguitar.wordpress.com/ 
http://www.justinguitar.com/en/ST-000-SongsTAB.php

I try to stick with only a few resources as I find it's too easy to get distracted/scattered with all the lessons/tutorials out there on the interweb. I'm also trying to follow some sort of practice plan when picking up the guitar, rather than just noodling, although that is still a work in progress. It's also a balancing act as I'm trying to keep things interesting, fun and low pressure when practicing with my daughter.

2 cents from a beginner.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*GC Front Page*

Folks, the answer has already been put in place. I have already transfered several video lessons over to the GC Front Page and they are located in a section called "tutorials". Now it is very possible to add sub sections to those if you want to do things like "beginner" or whatever. People can still post them to the forum but when they do I will transfer them to the tutorial section of the GC Front Page. That way, they dont eventually get lost 200 deep in the forums. You can check them out on the Front Page. 

But as we grow and grow I am going to need some help from some members in finding, posting and managing those sections on the Front Page.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Folks, the answer has already been put in place. I have already transfered several video lessons over to the GC Front Page and they are located in a section called "tutorials". Now it is very possible to add sub sections to those if you want to do things like "beginner" or whatever. People can still post them to the forum but when they do I will transfer them to the tutorial section of the GC Front Page. That way, they dont eventually get lost 200 deep in the forums. You can check them out on the Front Page.
> 
> But as we grow and grow I am going to need some help from some members in finding, posting and managing those sections on the Front Page.


Scott: I was thinking about a lot more than just video tutorials. My thought was to start right at the beginning and go from there in difficulty and complexity, including how to real music. Many have mentioned here at GC that they would like to be able to read music and I think it would be good to show people how easy and worthwhile it is. Regards, Flip.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

what about dolphin street.com? he has alot of cool stuff and he is a forum guy

oh, and also, songster is cool too. moving tabs categorized as beginner, intermediate, expert


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Scott: I was thinking about a lot more than just video tutorials. My thought was to start right at the beginning and go from there in difficulty and complexity, including how to real music. Many have mentioned here at GC that they would like to be able to read music and I think it would be good to show people how easy and worthwhile it is. Regards, Flip.


The world is your oyster man. The sky is the limit in terms of what you guys want to do on the GC Front Page. All it requires is the will to do so. Someone needs to write the articles/lessons and post them up there. They need to be done in a professional manner or the best we can manage. Sub-sections can be added to the Tutorials area. For example, we can create a sub section called "video totorials" and move all the vids into that. The create one on reading music, or whatever you want. Its endless but there is work invloved.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Maplebaby also posts really great videos. I would love something like that as I picked up yet ANOTHER book on chords and scales this weekend. The problem for alot of us is structured lessons just don't fit our schedule. Family, work ect intrudes and my hobby seems to be what gets neglected.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

*TrueFire*

There are alot of free lessons over at http://truefire.com/index2.html . This where I get all my lessons ( paid ) . There are really great teachers there and it is a cool place to hang and learn . The company solicits it's members about the courses they make and you get your chance to add your input to help mold the course to suite your needs . Their in house guitar guru is Brad Carlton . They just did a Larry Carlton ( no relation to Brad ) course and we all had a chance to tell Larry what we were interested in so that he could use our thoughts to shape his course . The forum there is very informative as well . Check it out .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Maplebaby also posts really great videos. I would love something like that as I picked up yet ANOTHER book on chords and scales this weekend. The problem for alot of us is structured lessons just don't fit our schedule. Family, work ect intrudes and my hobby seems to be what gets neglected.


Starbuck: When I use the word "structure" I mean it as learning in a straight line rather than a regular once or twice a week visit to your guitar instructor. My thought is that there are so many lessons out there and some very good ones, but it's difficult to find where they are step 1, step 2, step 3 and so on. That is the structure we all need to attain to a certain level at least. Then after that it's much easier to jump from one thing to another if that is one's desire. And BTW, thanks for your post. Any and all information is appreciated.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bryan said:


> There are alot of free lessons over at http://truefire.com/index2.html . This where I get all my lessons ( paid ) . There are really great teachers there and it is a cool place to hang and learn . The company solicits it's members about the courses they make and you get your chance to add your input to help mold the course to suite your needs . Their in house guitar guru is Brad Carlton . They just did a Larry Carlton ( no relation to Brad ) course and we all had a chance to tell Larry what we were interested in so that he could use our thoughts to shape his course . The forum there is very informative as well . Check it out .


Bryan: I have looked at their site. I think it is likely one of the better online teaching sites available. Thanks for your post, Flip.


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Indeed look very impressive , how is their free membership... are you getting exhaust by spam info? Is there any "gotcha"? Don't need much theoritical info but more playing technique and tricks which make the extra "ya man, cool" type of things...


----------



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

No real spam stuff . Only e:mails about new courses being released/sales or contests . I get maybe one or two a month at best . They do not give out your info to anybody . I would have to say that they are really cool about that kind of stuff . The customer service is amazing ; you can e:mail them or even post on the forum and you will get someone to help you . They are very generous as well . I was trying to order some TrueFire t-Shirts and I had some problems with the ordering ( computer problems ) , and when I sent them an e:mail to sort it out they sent me the T-Shirts for free . There is lots of stuff on technique throughout many lessons . The education director , Brad Carlton , is full of tips and helpful advice about how to as well why during his lessons . There is also a course called Essential Techniques , 33 right and left hand techiques every pro must know . In general I have to say it is a very knowledgable/helpful place . They have a bunch of guys who are called the Swat Team and they monitor the forum to help the new people or anyone else who needs help . The instructors are on the forum from time to time to answer questions and give advice in general as well . There are industry insiders and pro muscians . You never know who is going to show up . I guess it is mostly people like us , but a good mix from the couple of years I've been hanging around there . What can I say ............ I like the place !


----------



## Sundog Kid (Jan 24, 2010)

I personally like the justinguitar youtube videos, but for someone who didnt go through a post secondary music program (or paid attention in music class in highschool!), I prefer Marty Shwartz's videos on youtube.

For these reasons: 1 he has a great approach to teaching any level of player, he's thorough, and if your into blues/jazz/funk etc, its obviously his chosen style.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

weener said:


> A good site for free lessons is vanderbilly.com.Check it out.:rockon:


I enjoy that site but lately I feel it has become more performance driven videos. Plus there's a few there that don't really explain how the song works or even what they are doing. Just learning a song can't really be considered a lesson unless you get the theory behind it. Otherwise it's just a real world Guitar Hero.

Truefire is excellent, as is Lick Library. I have the Blues U course from Truefire and a lot of theory lessons from Lick Library. Both are really professional.


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

Pebber Brown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6KUjG1AChc


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Bryan... you are so convincing...  hey I was watching some of their demo and I must say I'll give a try on the free membership first ... and I'll see if I want to go for more .. I personnaly thing that you never know enough not to take more


----------



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

AlterEgo said:


> Bryan... you are so convincing...  hey I was watching some of their demo and I must say I'll give a try on the free membership first ... and I'll see if I want to go for more .. I personnaly thing that you never know enough not to take more


I buy my lessons on DVD and play them on my computer instead of doing the level 1, 2 or 3 membership thing , and using their TrueFire TV . I like to not have to be online to access my lessons , and if I don't quite get it the first time , which is pretty much all the time . Mostly becuase Brad Carlton fires sooooo much information at you at once . I can just hit replay . I have spent something like just over a grand to date in two plus years . I costed it out and figure that if I were taking private lessons I would have spent alot more , and I doubt that I could find teachers of this caliber , but then there is the one on one attention with a live teacher . I am self motivated so for me it works . I don't know what your level of playing is , but there is something for every level there . Ask around the forum about the courses . Someone will help you . There is also a thread dedicated to some of the courses that you can read and ask the users thereof to get a better feel as to whether it is for you or not . Good Luck


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bryan said:


> I buy my lessons on DVD and play them on my computer instead of doing the level 1, 2 or 3 membership thing , and using their TrueFire TV . I like to not have to be online to access my lessons , and if I don't quite get it the first time , which is pretty much all the time . Mostly becuase Brad Carlton fires sooooo much information at you at once . I can just hit replay . I have spent something like just over a grand to date in two plus years . I costed it out and figure that if I were taking private lessons I would have spent alot more , and I doubt that I could find teachers of this caliber , but then there is the one on one attention with a live teacher . I am self motivated so for me it works . I don't know what your level of playing is , but there is something for every level there . Ask around the forum about the courses . Someone will help you . There is also a thread dedicated to some of the courses that you can read and ask the users thereof to get a better feel as to whether it is for you or not . Good Luck


Bryan: Thank you very much for your input to this thread. I want to gather as many ideas as I can, so I can do this once and do it right so as be as helpful as possible to as many as possible.

I have looked at TrueFire in the past and while cheaper than a personal teacher, you can still rack up a lot of money in fees. Over $1000.00 is still a lot of money for many people and some just simply can't afford it. I wonder how it would compare to this for $149.00?

http://www.learnandmasterguitar.com/


----------



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Bryan: Thank you very much for your input to this thread. I want to gather as many ideas as I can, so I can do this once and do it right so as be as helpful as possible to as many as possible.
> I have looked at TrueFire in the past and while cheaper than a personal teacher, you can still rack up a lot of money in fees. Over $1000.00 is still a lot of money for many people and some just simply can't afford it. I wonder how it would compare to this for $149.00?
> url]http://www.learnandmasterguitar.com/[/url]


 From what I watched on the intro video I would say that the $149.00 course probably would satisfy most people attempting the guitar providing they are self motivated and diciplined . I would love to have seen the intermediate level stuff or an actual lesson to see what he is doing . Off the top I would say for anyone who is really seriously intersested in developing their skill and knowledge no . Maybe only as launching pad .That being said if anyone is really going for it a live in person teacher is the way to go if you can find someone who meets your criteria , and you can afford it . For my $1000.00 to date from TrueFire , that's over a two + year time line . I have enough material to last me for many years of study . I have 36 courses all toll . Everything from fingerstyle to jazz to blues to technique to learning how music is constructed . How to play with another musician , and just a general wealth of info from beginner to very advanced stuff . The breadth of talent and expierience on this site is amazing . I also like the fact that I can access the teachers in such a personal way . Yes a grand is alot of money for some people ( even me ). I guess it's all relative . For me , I'm home with aging family so from the convienience of my home computer I can pursue my musical desires . I will probably find a teacher at some point , but for now , after surfing around , I settled on TrueFire mostly due to where I felt comfortable .
NOW BACK TO THE POSTING CONTEST !


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks to Bryan and to J S Moore for the comments about Truefire. I joined tonight. This seems to be exactly what I have been looking for.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bryan said:


> From what I watched on the intro video I would say that the $149.00 course probably would satisfy most people attempting the guitar providing they are self motivated and diciplined . I would love to have seen the intermediate level stuff or an actual lesson to see what he is doing . Off the top I would say for anyone who is really seriously intersested in developing their skill and knowledge no . Maybe only as launching pad .That being said if anyone is really going for it a live in person teacher is the way to go if you can find someone who meets your criteria , and you can afford it . For my $1000.00 to date from TrueFire , that's over a two + year time line . I have enough material to last me for many years of study . I have 36 courses all toll . Everything from fingerstyle to jazz to blues to technique to learning how music is constructed . How to play with another musician , and just a general wealth of info from beginner to very advanced stuff . The breadth of talent and expierience on this site is amazing . I also like the fact that I can access the teachers in such a personal way . Yes a grand is alot of money for some people ( even me ). I guess it's all relative . For me , I'm home with aging family so from the convienience of my home computer I can pursue my musical desires . I will probably find a teacher at some point , but for now , after surfing around , I settled on TrueFire mostly due to where I felt comfortable .
> NOW BACK TO THE POSTING CONTEST !


Bryan: Thanks so much for the indepth review of TrueFire. I think they owe you a few free lessons after that endorsement.


----------



## mja155 (Feb 11, 2010)

Learn basic guitar chords

Learn basic guitar scales

Learn to read tab for beginners

Learn how to tune your guitar

Is this helpful?


----------



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's a good site with some great theroy info that will help anyone with how music is structured so that they can apply it to whatever they are playing . Some good advice as well . I also posted this link up in the , " I think I'm getting beter thread " .

http://essentialguitar.com/index.html


----------

